# Reducing humidity on humidor.



## adrianganem (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi all, new to the forums. 

I'm in Mexico, so hot and humid temperatures are an every day thing. 

I've been having trouble maintaining the humidity at 70% in my humidor. It is sitting at 78-80% right now. I've tried several things to reduce the humidity, leave it open for a while, add more cigars, I even added those little anti humidity bags that come in packages (does this damage the cigar), and nothing works. 

Any light on this would be VERY much appreciated. 

I just bought some very nice cigars and I'm worried of damage. :shock:

Thanks!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello!

I would use heartfelt beads, which will adjust humidity downwards as well as upwards, to either 65% or 70% depending on what you buy. Search for "heartfelt" to get an idea of what they do. Heartfelt Industries, Cigar Humidification, Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, quality Cigar Accessories I'd recommend getting more than they say you need.


----------



## Firerat (Mar 19, 2009)

First, welcome to the forum from another newbie.

Second, what do you use for humidity?

General opinion around here is to use the humidity beads. They not only give off humidity but absorb excess humidity as well.

Found here:
Heartfelt Industries, Heartfelt Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, Humidors, Quality Cigar Accessories

I switched myself and am very happy with the results. I live in South Florida so I feel your pain with heat and humidity.

Good Luck and again, welcome to the forum.:mrgreen:

EDIT:
Jack Straw beat me to it!!


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds to me like your humidor has a poor seal and is letting in air. If you tried using silica gel packs to remove humidity then it's likely your humidors seal. Do you know how to test the seal?


Rev.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

maybe try dry beads....what are you using right now for a device?


----------



## adrianganem (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a small Park Lane humidor and I use the bead sheat that came with the humidor.

Thanks for the link, I'll check it out.



Firerat said:


> First, welcome to the forum from another newbie.
> 
> Second, what do you use for humidity?
> 
> ...


----------



## adrianganem (Mar 25, 2009)

Rev2010 said:


> Sounds to me like your humidor has a poor seal and is letting in air. If you tried using silica gel packs to remove humidity then it's likely your humidors seal. Do you know how to test the seal?
> 
> Rev.


I do not know how to test the seal.

Thanks to all for their help.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

adrianganem said:


> I do not know how to test the seal.
> 
> Thanks to all for their help.


Open the lid a few inches and let it drop. If the seal is bad it will bang shut, good seal and you should hear the air whoosh out. You can also put a bright flashlight inside and check to see if you see light escaping.


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

To remove humidity find 100% silica like that in damp-rid and kitty litter. 100% SILICA nothing else this will work better than any bead for removing humidity.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

with the humidity that high, make sure you check for beetles


----------



## adrianganem (Mar 25, 2009)

bobarian said:


> Open the lid a few inches and let it drop. If the seal is bad it will bang shut, good seal and you should hear the air whoosh out. You can also put a bright flashlight inside and check to see if you see light escaping.


It does woosh!

Thanks.


----------



## adrianganem (Mar 25, 2009)

cf2112 said:


> To remove humidity find 100% silica like that in damp-rid and kitty litter. 100% SILICA nothing else this will work better than any bead for removing humidity.


I'll check it out!

Thanks.


----------



## adrianganem (Mar 25, 2009)

Doogie said:


> with the humidity that high, make sure you check for beetles


I will!

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

adrianganem said:


> I will!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


Beetles react to temperatures above 70-72 degrees, no matter what the rh. Mold will be the problem at rh above 72%.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

bobarian said:


> Beetles react to temperatures above 70-72 degrees, no matter what the rh. Mold will be the problem at rh above 72%.


If thats the case im screwed!! my humi is always around 71-73 degrees. Its been like that for years.


----------



## adrianganem (Mar 25, 2009)

bobarian said:


> Beetles react to temperatures above 70-72 degrees, no matter what the rh. Mold will be the problem at rh above 72%.


Humidity is going down.

I took out the sheet for a couple of days, I put it back in and the humidity started going down.

Any light?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Silica works great. I get them from a pharmaceutical place and put about 2 or 3 of the little "plugs" in my humidor and viola',,,,takes it down within a few hours. You can also use the little plugs they put in your medication bottles,,,a few of them in the corner does the same thing.


----------



## adrianganem (Mar 25, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Silica works great. I get them from a pharmaceutical place and put about 2 or 3 of the little "plugs" in my humidor and viola',,,,takes it down within a few hours. You can also use the little plugs they put in your medication bottles,,,a few of them in the corner does the same thing.


I added those little SILICA pillows that come in packages, I also added the small SILICA buttons that come in pill bottles.

The Humidity is down to 69%.

Thanks to all!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice, glad it got worked out!


----------

